# My son's dog



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

My son adopted his dog when he was 18 months old. Someone else had him since a puppy, but he wasn't a good fit. I was worried at first, because my son and girlfriend are very active and aren't home a lot. They are wonderful with Toby and take him everywhere.

He has such a wonderful personality. He's part Rottweiler and part Sharpei. The results are an incredible cute face.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, he sure is a cutie! I can see why they adopted him - I'd have a hard time walking away from that face. 

I love the photos of him on the pool floats. Hans HATES pool floats. He thinks it's pretty suspicious that they move around on their own.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

And finally, with my two

Lexi is my Spoo, my rescue unknown mix behind Lexi and my Toby on the right


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Really good looking dog, incredible mix of two very different breeds. I would not have chosen to mix sharpei with a rothweiler, but hey, he's cute !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What a neat looking and well loved dog!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

What a handsome dog. I love his squishable face.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the photo of him being a lap dog! It looks as though they all have a wonderful time having adventures together.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Great lap dog?


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Beautiful dog! Looks like he has a great life too! That's wonderful.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a cutie!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG!!! He is so adorable!!!! I absolutely LOVE him!!!! My favorite picture is the Harry Potter one! Thanks for sharing them, they made my day!!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

My son's dog was posted on "The Dogist" FB and Instagram today. 

Here is the FB post

https://www.facebook.com/thedogist/posts/1118975351516617:0

Instagram

https://instagram.com/p/BKVvyRoj164/

Toby has his own Instagram and he gained over 600 followers today

http://instagram.com/tobie_therottweilersharpei


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He is cute - and what a great companion dog.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a kissable face! So happy this dog found a wonderful home with so much adventure.


----------

